# Outlook Express - MSOE.DLL Could not be Initialized



## Wood2722 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hello,

I am getting the following error when I try to launch outlook. I've searched the net but the instructions are way to confusing. I have win2000, celeron 800 with 128M, IE 6.1 SP1. Outlook was working fine... I had a lot of spyware on my system and still have some I can't remove... not sure if this is the problem. Please help!


Outlook Express could not be started. The application was unable to open the Outlook Express message sore. Your computer may be out of memory or your disk is full. Contact Microsoft support for further assistance. (0x80040154,2) Then Outlook Express could not be started because MSOE.DLL could not be initialized. Outlook Express may not be installed correctly.


----------



## sponsor (Feb 14, 2004)

have a look here
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=245419


----------



## Wood2722 (Aug 29, 2004)

I've tried these steps twice... after I reboot and try to run the program again I get the same message... I do not get the connection wizard. What could I be doing wrong?


----------



## codecfears (Aug 30, 2004)

While not immediately related to your problem you have insufficient ram to smoothly run your chosen OS.

MSDN suggests this



> SUMMARY
> This article describes how to reinstall Microsoft Outlook Express 5 in Windows 2000. Reinstalling Outlook Express 5 may be a helpful troubleshooting step for problems involving Outlook Express or the Msoe.dll dynamic-link library (DLL).
> 
> Note that following the steps in this article require you to have the Windows 2000 installation CD-ROM available.
> ...


or http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;q232480


----------

